# Gamer in NC, looking for Game



## FreeBooter (Oct 9, 2004)

Hello, I am in North Carolina and I am looking to join a game in the Tirangle Area. My work schedule, to be honest, is pretty pathetic. I work 4pm-12:30am and my only day off is Sunday. I am 29 years old, and I have been role-playing since I was 15.

I am looking for a GM that is interested in putting together a group for the following games.

Tri-Stat SaS
Mutants & Masterminds
All Flesh Must Be Eaten
IronClaw
JadeClaw

Every Sunday I can be there, I will be the one gamer you can count on showing up. Reply to the message and I'll get in contact with you


----------

